# Gaming Laptop für max. 1200€



## umspannwer (6. Mai 2019)

*Gaming Laptop für max. 1200€*

Servus, bin auf der Suche nach nem Gamerlaptop.

Wie ist dein Budget?
- ca. 1200€
Kannst du Angebote für Forschung und Lehre wahrnehmen (Schüler / Azubi / Student / Lehrer / Dozent / Professor)?
- nein
Welche Displaygröße bevorzugst du?
- 17 Zoll
Bevorzugst Du ein mattes oder ein spiegelndes Display bzw. möchtest Du das Notebook auch unter freiem Himmel nutzen?
- eher matt
Wofür soll das Notebook voraussichtlich verwendet werden?
- gaming
Willst du mit dem Notebook spielen? Wenn ja, welche Spiele mit welchen Ansprüchen an die Darstellungsqualität?
- Apex, usw.
Willst du das Notebook häufig mobil nutzen?
- ja
Welche Ansprüche an die Akkulaufzeit stellst du im Officebetrieb bzw. beim DVD schauen sein?
- ka.
Bist du auf das Notebook angewiesen, d.h. benötigst du zuverlässigen Service (Vor-Ort-Service)?
- ka.
Welche Anschlüsse benötigst Du?
-normalle

Habe als Tower zuhause folgendes System:
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600 -> Wasserkühlung
Board: MSI B450-A Pro AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
RAM: 32GB G.Skill RipJaws 4 DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15
GPU: 6GB Asus GeForce GTX 1060 Dual OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Netzteil: 600W be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM

Der Laptop sollte halbwegs vergleichbar sein.

Habe folgenden gefunden, taugt der was?
https://www.amazon.de/FX705GM-90NR0...07JP239BV/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2019)

Ok, du scheinst also wirklich unbedingt auch "mobil" spielen zu wolle, da du ja einen ordentlichen PC hast. Generell sind die mobilen Grafikkarten langsamer als die für Desktop-PCs, aber seit der 1000er-Generation von Nvidia ist der Abstand meist nur gering. Insofern wäre das Asus-Notebook mit Deinem PC vergleichbar. Ein wenig langsamer wird es sein, da die mobilen Komponenten auf Effizienz ausgelegt sind, und wenn du die Hardware belastet wird die Lüftung natürlich auch Gas geben. Aber ansonsten wäre der Laptop ok, wenn du diese Leistung brauchst und beim Budget bis zu ca 1200€ hast.

Wenn Du (zunächst) mit 8GB RAM auskommst, dann gibt es noch Alternativen. Ebenso gäb es mehr Auswahl, falls Windows nicht mit dabei sein muss. Wie sieht bei diesen Punkten aus?


Eine andere Sache wäre: die neuen GTX 1600er-Grafikkarten kommen gerade erst raus, was Laptops betrifft. Vielleicht gibt es in den nächsten Wochen passende Modelle mit einer GTX 1660 oder 1660 Ti, da könntest du vlt noch etwas abwarten.


----------



## umspannwer (7. Mai 2019)

Windows brauch ich nicht unbedingt dabei.

Wenn ich was mit 8gb ram nehme, wie kompliziert ist der ramwechsel später beim Laptop?

Natürlich würde ich nicht nein sagen weniger auszugeben.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Mai 2019)

umspannwer schrieb:


> Windows brauch ich nicht unbedingt dabei.
> 
> Wenn ich was mit 8gb ram nehme, wie kompliziert ist der ramwechsel später beim Laptop?
> 
> Natürlich würde ich nicht nein sagen weniger auszugeben.



Die meisten Notebooks haben nur zwei Slots, und wenn du einen mit 8GB kaufst werden in der Regel 2x4 verbaut, du musst also komplett austauschen wenn du aufrüsten willst, das ist der Nachteil dabei. 

Bei Notebooks insbesondere in der Preisklasse und für Gaming ist Windows eigentlich immer dabei. Das macht den Kohl auch nicht fett, da sich der Preis dadurch nicht ändert. Auf Windows verzichten, was die Hersteller max. 20 Euro kostet, lohnt sich nur bei absoluten Billiggeräten bis vielleicht 400 Euro.


----------



## umspannwer (7. Mai 2019)

Kann man den RAM-WECHSEL selber durchführen? ( Hab meinen Tower selbst zusammen gestellt, ..)


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Mai 2019)

umspannwer schrieb:


> Kann man den RAM-WECHSEL selber durchführen? ( Hab meinen Tower selbst zusammen gestellt, ..)



Ja, bei allen Notebooks die mir bisher untergekommen sind gibt es dazu eine Klappe im Boden, die sich mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher aufschrauben lässt. 
Die Riegel sind allerdings kleiner als die für Desktop-PCs und deswegen auch meist ein wenig teurer.


----------



## umspannwer (7. Mai 2019)

Was würde den ein Vergleichbares Modell mit 8gb kosten?


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Mai 2019)

umspannwer schrieb:


> Was würde den ein Vergleichbares Modell mit 8gb kosten?



Mach glaube ich keinen großen Unterschied, da die Notebook-Preise insgesamt enorm schwanken, der den du oben gewählt hast ist ja schon 200 Euro im Preis reduziert, so etwas gibt es ständig. Es kommt dann eher drauf an ob die Normalpreis oder halt ein wenig reduziert kaufst. Als Normalpreis dürfte der Unterschied standardmäßig so bei vielleicht 50 Euro liegen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mach glaube ich keinen großen Unterschied, da die Notebook-Preise insgesamt enorm schwanken, der den du oben gewählt hast ist ja schon 200 Euro im Preis reduziert, so etwas gibt es ständig. Es kommt dann eher drauf an ob die Normalpreis oder halt ein wenig reduziert kaufst. Als Normalpreis dürfte der Unterschied standardmäßig so bei vielleicht 50 Euro liegen.


  "glaube ich"  ist ein schlechter Ratgeber....  

wenn man 17 Zoll und mindestens eine GTX 1060 (6GB) haben will, startet es mit 16GB ab knapp 1300€ - das hier ist das aktuell günstigste lieferbare Modell im Preisvergleich => https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-fx765gm-ev191t-90nr0121-m04050-a1934390.html?hloc=at&hloc=de   Belässt man es bei 8GB, geht es ab knapp 1000€ los. Allerdings hat das für 1000€ eine kleinere SSD - 

Ebenfalls von Asus gibt es aber 17 Zoll, GTX 1060, 512GB SSD (das ist sogar doppelt so viel wie bei dem Modell mit 16GB) für nur 1050€ => https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-fx705gm-ew116-90nr0122-m05410-a2000902.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  Und dessen 1050 vs fast 1300 Euro für das 16GB-Modell sind schon ein ganz schöner Sprung. Die CPUs sind bei beiden Notebooks identisch, beide Noteboks sind aus der TUF Gaming FX-Serie, dürften also qualitativ vermutlich auch gleich sein - das müsste man aber im Zweifel noch prüfen. Der Aufpreis des 16GB-Modell erklärt sich durch 3 Vorteile: 

1) es hat auch noch eine 1TB Festplatte, die man aber auch mit maximal 50€ einpreisen darf (und es sind ja weniger SSD-Speicherplatz vorhanden)
2) Windows ist mit dabei
3) Display hat 144Hz, wobei die Frage ist, ob dies einem den Aufpreis wert ist (falls es überhaupt noch ins Budget passt)


Übrigens noch zum voriger Comment mit "....werden in der Regel 2 Riegel verbaut": es gibt Hunderte Laptops auf dem Markt, da wäre ich echt vorsichtig, so was zu sagen, nur weil Du vlt in letzter Zeit auch mal nach Notebooks gesucht hast oder ab und an mal eines gekauft hast, wo das der Fall war. Das Asus-Modell mit 8GB hat nur EINEN Riegel drin, das kann man also problemlos erweitern. Und wenn du beim Preisvergleich mal 3 Zeilen unterhalb der gefilterten 8GB-RAM-Menge bei "freie Slots" nachschaust => https://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&bpmax=1...Force+GTX+1060+(6GB)~12_8192~2379_17~2991_240  dann siehst du: es haben von ca 25 Notebooks mit 17 Zoll, die eine GTX 1060 und mindestens 8GB sowie mind 128GB SSD bieten und maximal 1400€ kosten, die HÄLFTE noch einen Slot frei. Darunter sind aber viele 16GB-Modelle. Es gibt 12 Stück mit 8GB, und bei 9 von denen ist noch ein Slot frei  


d.h mein Fazit @umspannwer: Wenn man also ein wenig sparen will, finde ich das genannte Asus mit 8GB, 512GB SSD und ohne Windows für unter 1100€ in Ordnung. Eine HDD kann man sich bei Bedarf bei vielen Notebooks nachrüsten (da mal bei Asus informieren), aber wenn man das Notebook nur für ein Paar "Lieblingsgames" braucht, reichen die 512GB SSD ja sogar? Btw: auch per externer HDD an USB3.0 kann man problemlos spielen, sofern die Games nicht mitten in der Action oft nachladen müssen. 

Aber nur wegen der 16GB dann gleich 1300 Euro auszugeben fänd ich nicht so clever - wenn jetzt ein 16GB-Modell im Angebot zu haben ist und vlt nur 1200-1250€ kostet, dann wäre es ok. Oder wenn Dir die 3 genannten Vorteile den Aufpreis wert sind - das bleibt natürlich Dir überlassen. Ebenso auch die schon genannte Sache, dass ja evlt in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen neue Notebooks mit einer GTX 1660 oder 1660 Ti herauskommen könnten - wenn die dann nur 1200€ kosten, wäre das auch eine gute Wahl (sofern das Video-RAM nicht beschnitten wird)


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Mai 2019)

Ja, du musst natürlich das gleiche Modell vergleichen, wo der einzige Unterschied der RAM ist. Sonst bringt das ja nichts, denn die Preisspanne ist enorm wenn andere Komponenten verbaut sind. Natürlich kostet ein 144Hz Display Aufpreis, genau wie eine große SSD. Und nur eine SSD und keine Festplatte zusätzlich macht Geräte teils erheblich günstiger usw. usf.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, du musst natürlich das gleiche Modell vergleichen, wo der einzige Unterschied der RAM ist. Sonst bringt das ja nichts, denn die Preisspanne ist enorm wenn andere Komponenten verbaut sind.


 Jein - wenn du jetzt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bei einem Test bewerten willst oder so, dann ja. 

Aber wenn dem Suchenden nur bestimmte Faktoren wichtig sind - hier 17 Zoll und die Leistung einer GTX 1060 wichtig sind sowie "genug" Festplatten/SSD-Platz - dann ist der Rest für IHN erstmal völlig egal. und das billigste Notebook mit 16GB und GTX 1060 hat nun mal "zufällig" auch 144Hz und ist direkt 250€ teurer als ein leistungsgleiches mit 8GB. Das IST so, und das beschreibe ich - ob die Zusatzfeatures des 16GB-Modelles, die ich ja KLAR nenne und nicht verschweige, ihm den Aufpreis dann wert sind, kann er ja selbst überlegen. 

Wenn jetzt die 144Hz auch ein "Will ich haben"-Faktor sind, DANN müsste man ein 8GB-Modell mit ebenfalls 144Hz als Vergleich suchen. Nur: das gibt es leider nicht. Alle aktuellen 144Hz-Modelle mit ner 1060 haben auch 16GB, bis auf ein Schenker-Modell mit 8GB. Man könnte jetzt höchstens ein 16GB-Modell suchen, das nur 60Hz hat - genau das kann ich gerne machen: Die 16GB-Version des genannten 8GB-Asus-Notebooks mit einem 60Hz-Display kostet genau wie die mit dem 144Hz-Display 1300€ https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-fx705gm-ew151t-90nr0122-m02960-a1978426.html?hloc=de  d.h identisches Notebook wie die 8GB-Version, aber 16GB RAM und 256 SSD + 1TB HDD statt 8GB und 512GB SSD-  und 250€ teurer. Und nun?





> Natürlich kostet ein 144Hz Display Aufpreis, genau wie eine große SSD.


 Das teurere 16GB-Notebook hat eine KLEINERE SSD...  Da mach ich mir die Mühe, die Unterschiede sogar Punkt für Punkt auszuführen, und Du liest es scheinbar nicht mal...  Das teurere hat eine halb so große SSD, dafür eine 1TB-HDD und ein 144Hz-Display sowie eben 16GB statt 8GB. Und da kann man sich selber überlegen, ob das einem 250€ Aufpreis wert ist - das ist der Punkt.   



> Und nur eine SSD und keine Festplatte zusätzlich macht Geräte teils erheblich günstiger usw. usf.


 Eine Festplatte kostet keine 50€, wie gesagt. Der Preisunterschied zwischen der 256 und 512 GB SSD ist ziemlich genau der Preis einer 1TB-Notebook-HDD; d.h. ob 256GB SSD + 1TB HDD oder nur SSD, aber 512 GB ist preislich ca identisch. Die Laufwerkausstattung kann also nicht für den Aufpreis des 16GB-Modelles mitverantwortlich gemacht werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Mai 2019)

Es gibt unzählige Faktoren, die den Preis bestimmen, dazu zählen selbst Marke und Verarbeitung und natürlich die Qualität der einzelnen Komponenten.


----------

